# Aufbau einer neuen Gilde für MoP



## Kinq_Alexx (31. August 2012)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Hallo erstmal  Ich spiele nun seit 4 Jahren World of Warcraft, hab seit dem jedoch noch nie wirklich geraidet. (nur eine Zeit lang während Wotlk, ansonnsten Random)[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Nun dachte ich mir, MoP wäre der perfekte Zeitpunkt um damit anzufangen. Da ich noch nicht so oft geraidet hab, will ich jedoch einerseits nicht in die richtigen Progress-Gilden, andererseits würden sie mich auch garnicht aufnehmen.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Nun hab ich mir gedacht, ich erstelle selber eine Gilde, am besten mit Leuten, denen es genauso ergeht wie mir, um gemützlich zusammen das Raiden zu "erlernen".[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Die Gilde möchte ich möglichst noch vor MoP erstellen, um sich kennenzulernen, am liebsten auf dem Server Aegwynn auf Allianzseite, jedoch lässt sich auch darüber noch diskutieren.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Da viele vielleicht neue Charaktere erstellen müssen, wäre auch ich dazu bereit. So könnten wir uns bevor MoP entgültig kommt uns noch etwas kennenlernen und nebenbei auch das neue Talentesystem verstehen lernen  [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Was ich jedoch trotzdem von euch erwarte ist Ehrlichkeit und Pünktlichkeit.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Auch Leute, die nicht Raiden sind gerne in der Gilde gesehen, da sie gut für einen Neueinstieg geignet ist denke ich. (gut, wenn man ansonnsten eher nur alleine spielt, wie ich, und dies ändern möchte)[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Genauso wie PvP-Spieler, auch ich werde PvP spielen in MoP. Dabei hab ich sogar schon etwas mehr Erfahrung als beim Raiden. [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Nun, wär auch gerne mit MoP in einem etwas gemütlicherem Klima Raiden möchte, oder einfach ein paar Leute zum Spielen kennenlernen möchte, sollte sich bei mir am besten in diesem Thread melden, alles andere kann noch in beispielsweise Skype oder ingame diskutiert werden, sobald wir genug Leute sind. [/font]


----------



## Haferkuchen (31. August 2012)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Fände es am besten, wenn wir dann alle ohne Mittel neu anfangen und als Mains das Ganze komplett neu hochziehen.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (31. August 2012)

Haferkuchen schrieb:


> Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Fände es am besten, wenn wir dann alle ohne Mittel neu anfangen und als Mains das Ganze komplett neu hochziehen.



:-) Ich schreib dir eine Pn


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (4. September 2012)

push


----------



## kobe24 (13. September 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ist das ganze Thema schon durch? Habt ihr euch auf einen Server geeinigt?


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (16. September 2012)

kobe24 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ist das ganze Thema schon durch? Habt ihr euch auf einen Server geeinigt?



Ja, wir sind jetzt insgesamt, je nach dem wer es aller wirklich durchzieht, schon ca 7 Leute.
Und wir haben auf Aegwynn angefangen


----------



## X-Zero (21. September 2012)

Ich habe nach einer Pause von fast einem Jahr wieder mit WOW angefangen und habe meine Raidchars auf Aegwynn.
Nun suche ich auch nach einer etwas entspannteren Gilde zum Raiden, da mich zu meiner aktiven Zeit doch dass ewige "machen wir endlich HC" gejammere zum aufhören bewegt hat. Ich habe letztes Jahr DS geraidet und hatte Todesschwinge kurz vor Weihnachten down, danach halt ne Pause gemacht.

Falls ihr noch Leute sucht, schreib mir mal ne PM mit Gildenname und Ingame Kontakt.

So far


----------

